# Sticky - RCI Points Grid



## ouaifer

RCI points grids (including older ones for historical purposes)


2014 RCI Resorts point values

2009 RCI points grid

2006 RCI points grid


----------



## ouaifer

*2006 RCI Points Grid*

 Here is the RCI Exchange Grid.   This is current as of 05 January 2006.  Thanks to _leejaime97_  for giving a heads-up.


----------



## Bill4728

rickandcindy23 said:


> http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_ConversionGrids.pdf
> 
> The PFD values don't seem set, so they could give you less points for your weeks, if they choose.  Maybe I am reading it wrong, but it looks like it is variable, according to specific area and dates.
> 
> I am disappointed if they have decided that pink weeks don't get as many points, even though RCI labels those weeks as red.



Cindy,

Thanks for the new link.


----------



## DeniseM

Is this info. still up to date???


----------



## tschwa2

Rci hasn't  published a current updated document since the one listed. They tell you that you need to call and have a guide determine the points value if you are doing a pfd (points for deposit) or to give you an estimated value if you are looking to.set up an ongoing search for a non rci points week. If a week is currently available for exchange it will have a points value associated with it visible online.  

Personally I think it is still 85-90% accurate and still valuable as a guide since there isn't anything else available.


----------



## Gaozhen

Noob question: do RCI points you get for a unit change over time like TPUs? From what I've read, for some reason I thought points were stable - e.g. if you buy a unit that's converted to X # of points, it will stay X number of points forever - while TPUs float, but is this way off base?


----------



## tschwa2

The amount of points you get or need for a RCI points resort rarely changes (Maybe something big like losing gold crown status).  What can change more often is the crossover grid for the points requirement to book a non points (weeks) resort using RCI points.


----------



## Ace

RCI has on its website a 2014 guide with a resort-by-resort listing with points values for various types of units for various weeks.  Although this link is on the RCI website, I do not see "rci" in the internet address.  Here is the URL link to it:

http://img1.wynimg.com/static/docs/en_US/points-grid.pdf


----------



## TUGBrian

udpated the first post with the most recent (thanks Ace!) and the 2 legacy grids that still download.


----------



## tschwa2

Just as an FYI, the 2104 is a directory of points resorts.  The 2009 listed (which I think is still the most recent)  is the crossover grid if you are using RCI points to book a non points resort.


----------



## TUGBrian

when i scroll thru the 2014 directory, it shows points values for each of the resorts?

ive edited the link.


----------



## TUGBrian

bump, anyone have 2015/16/17 options we can upload?


----------



## bradfordHI

TUGBrian said:


> bump, anyone have 2015/16/17 options we can upload?



Yes. I have the 2016 and it's even more confusing then before. 
It's my week times the size times the bedrooms times the 1 to 60 trading power. 
I think RCI points are so confusing. Can anyone please explain them and why would anyone do it. 

One of my resorts are a 58 but once I convert my week to points it's gone in a second. I can see a lot but it's all garbage. 

Am I doing something wrong? 

My other week is 25 and I can only see 25 point values and below, yet someone took my Disney week. I have to save two years of points to get one week in a decent property and pay double the maintence. 

So trying to trade up is bad ($1100 times 2 so $2200 plus $200)  for one week in Kahana Falls in Maui. Which is a dump. Rents for 100 a day. 

Also me giving up a premium week is bad. It's gone and I don't see any Disney at all or any Hiltons during peak times. 

 It's ridiculous. 

Does ANYONE have anything explaining why this is a good thing? 

 I give up my premium week for 2 weeks of garbage in Orlando. Or one week in a garbage dump in Maui.  

I will never do this again. What am I doing wrong or this normal. 

Does RCI have anything decent in Kauai or maui. I gave up Disney Kingdom for nothing!!!!!


----------



## DeniseM

1)  You have to put in an ongoing search with RCI for (only) the properties you want a year or more in advance.

2)  Many of the top properties in Hawaii are with Interval (Marriott and Westin.)

2)  I would have rented your Disney property and applied the funds to the rental of exactly the property you wanted.


----------



## bradfordHI

DeniseM said:


> 1)  You have to put in an ongoing search with RCI for (only) the properties you want a year or more in advance.
> 
> 2)  Many of the top properties in Hawaii are with Interval (Marriott and Westin.)
> 
> 2)  I would have rented your Disney property and applied the funds to the rental of exactly the property you wanted.



Thanks for your reply. It's still confusing. Appreciate it


----------



## HudsHut

Bradford:
Welcome to TUG.
The Hiltons in Hawaii are generally deposited into RCI once a year. (This is called a bulk deposit). Many weeks are made available at that time. However, once they're gone, you will only see an occasional cancellation week appear on RCI until the subsequent year's bulk deposit.
Keep an eye on inventory this spring. Hilton typically deposits its Hawaiian resorts in March/April.

Some resorts have more value than what they can be exchanged for. You said you exchanged "Disney Kingdom". Do you mean Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas? If you own a Disney Vacation Club resort, you would be wiser to rent your points, or a reservation, and use that cash to rent exactly what you want in Hawaii.

Please continue to ask questions about Exchanging and we can help you with the learning curve.


----------



## tschwa2

bradfordHI said:


> Thanks for your reply. It's still confusing. Appreciate it


This particular sticky is also about RCI Points.  Not RCI weeks that are given a trading point value (TPU).  So the points charts in this sticky wouldn't apply to you- since you seem to be talking about properties in the 25-60 range vs the 5,000-350,000 range.


----------

